# Sammy...



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 26, 2010)

Is she laughing.. yawning or growling???







Terry K


----------



## terryo (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, that is just the funniest picture. I remember pictures you posted when she was just a little kitten. So....what is Sammy doing? Laughing, yawning or growling?? Is she the one with no tail?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 26, 2010)

You timed that just perfect! How about a full face picture? She/he looks a lot like my Lil Roxie so I would like to compare pictures...if you don't mind...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 26, 2010)

Sammy at 2 months..






And about 18 months..






Terry K



terryo said:


> Well, that is just the funniest picture. I remember pictures you posted when she was just a little kitten. So....what is Sammy doing? Laughing, yawning or growling?? Is she the one with no tail?



Terry you're thinking of Maxi..

5 weeks old -






And 7 1/2 months old - a 'Blue Creme' -






She is as soft as she looks -






What does it look like Sammy is doing?

Terry K


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 26, 2010)

Just beautiful! Both of our cats are seriously prettier than most cats. They are just drop dead gorgeous, they could have come from the same litter. Lil Roxie is a rescue that I didn't intend to be one. I had taken some papers to the local SPCA and saw an employee taking this beautiful kitten to the back and when I asked what for I was told she had an upper respritory infection and she was being put to death because they didn't have enough employees to give her the Tetracycline drops twice a day. So even tho it was against the rules and I didn't want another cat I talked real hard and he let me take her.
I estimated she was about 6 months old then. She was badly abused and I couldn't do anything with her. I took her on the road with me in my semi truck for about a year, then I had my fall and got off the truck. So I saved Lil Roxie from being killed because she had a cold, but she was so abused that she's not a very good cat. She's sweet and she loves me, but she's afraid of everything and she won't let anyone hold her. She's about 9 years old now so I've had her for 8 years anyway and she still doesn't trust anyone, she hides when anyone comes in the house, and she's just a fraidy cat all around. But she's sweet and I love her, so I did the right thing I guess...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's the little boy I wanted to keep - Maxi's brother -
















Terry K



maggie3fan said:


> Just beautiful! Both of our cats are seriously prettier than most cats. They are just drop dead gorgeous, they could have come from the same litter. Lil Roxie is a rescue that I didn't intend to be one. I had taken some papers to the local SPCA and saw an employee taking this beautiful kitten to the back and when I asked what for I was told she had an upper respritory infection and she was being put to death because they didn't have enough employees to give her the Tetracycline drops twice a day. So even tho it was against the rules and I didn't want another cat I talked real hard and he let me take her.
> I estimated she was about 6 months old then. She was badly abused and I couldn't do anything with her. I took her on the road with me in my semi truck for about a year, then I had my fall and got off the truck. So I saved Lil Roxie from being killed because she had a cold, but she was so abused that she's not a very good cat. She's sweet and she loves me, but she's afraid of everything and she won't let anyone hold her. She's about 9 years old now so I've had her for 8 years anyway and she still doesn't trust anyone, she hides when anyone comes in the house, and she's just a fraidy cat all around. But she's sweet and I love her, so I did the right thing I guess...



That's too bad about Lil Roxie.. so it's good that you were able to save her. She is pretty!

Sammy is just the opposite.. approaching 17 lbs and isn't afraid of anything.

No doubt my all-time favorite non-tortoise pic -






Terry K


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 27, 2010)

Beautiful...simply beautiful...why didn't you keep Maxi's brother?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 27, 2010)

Sammy is yawning, of course, but that last picture of Maxi is obviously a very big grin!


----------



## terryo (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sure she's yawning. Your cats are all beutiful, but I love, love, love Maxi.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 27, 2010)

terryo said:


> I'm sure she's yawning. Your cats are all beutiful, but I love, love, love Maxi.



Me too Terry!!!

She's so tiny.

When I lay down at night to read she gets right up on my chest.. curls up and purrs asleep..............

3 weeks old -











Terry K


----------



## terryo (Feb 27, 2010)

Ohhhh....I love that coolie shot with no tail. Precious!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh lordy! That makes me want another kitten!!! Beautiful cats Terry...


----------



## terracolson (Feb 27, 2010)

STOPPP ITTTT... to cute and i cant give them eskimo kisses.....

must resist petting monitor


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 27, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Is she laughing.. yawning or growling???
> 
> Or ... Maybe looks like a good shot of tequila!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 28, 2010)

You guys are too much, and you obviously don't know much about cats if you don't realize that cat is laughing...maniacally. 

One of our cats is a total chickens**t when it comes to "strangers"--which are unknown entities or family members who have not recently been seen. Milo is our Burglar Alarm. If the doorbell rings, he bolts upstairs to hide under the farthest corner of the bed, so if you see him streak by in a panic, you know there must be someone at the door...(yes they do! to see if anyone's home first, duh.)


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2010)

Funny you should say that. When my indoor cat, Molly, sees someone coming up to the house, she growls and runs to hide between the drapes and my computer desk! Great watch cat!!

Just to keep on topic, I just love those tail-less butts. My molly is also a Manx kitty.


----------



## Chewbecca (Mar 1, 2010)

Terry,

your cats are BEAUTIFUL!
But I'm itching just LOOKING at those pictures (I'm very allergic to cats.)

Your Sammy reminds me of my good friend's cat, Fenwick.

I caught Fenwick in mid-yawn, but MAN! does he look vicious or what???





hahahaha.

Fenwick is also the ONLY cat that I've come across that I am NOT allergic to.
They claim it's because he's a Norwegian Forest Cat, and apparently they are a very hypo-allergenic cat.
He sat next to me the entire time we were visiting, and I never once itched or sneezed while there.


----------

